

Floating point gotchas: Trick for computing log(1+x) - ColinWright
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/07/25/trick-for-computing-log1x/

======
drallison
A good example of why programming is not always as simple as it seems.
Postings like this are always interesting both for the insight they provide
and for the tricks they demonstrate.

------
ColinWright
To the moderators:

Yes, I've changed the title from that on the original, but I've done so
specifically to help people judge, in advance, whether this might be something
they're interested in.

